# Need some answers this time.



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay, so as I stated before and got no replies: 

*INTRO*
I HAVE read through all the stickies and notes on the forum regarding to tank planting. I am helping out a friend plant a tank, and also add some live plants to mine as well  We already have the correct setup for his tank, but I am deciding what to add in mine. I am not going to use co2 diffusion, or anything costly such as him in a small tank that I have.

*MY SETUP/ THE INFO*
I currently run my pair of fluorescent bulbs - 10 watts of power each, for 9 hours a day. The tank has a great filtration system and heater as well. My substrate is just natural gravel. That totals to 2 watts per gallon.

*PLANT LIST*
Here is the list of plants I confiscated, I like many of them.

Java Fern
Java Moss
Wisteria
Watersprite
Crypt Wendtti
Crypt Lucens
Anacharis
Hornwort
Aponogeton Undulata
Aponogeton Crispus
Anubias Barteri
Anubias Nana
Anubias Coffee
Crypt Beckettii
Pennywort
Christmas Moss
Taiwan Moss
Dwarf Onion
Giant Hygro
Guppy Grass

*MY QUESTIONS*
Do I need special gravel for these low light plants?

Will they grow with NO ferts and NO CO2 diffusion in my current setup? 

What ferts do I need to buy/add to keep them healthy and happy?

If I add these to my tank, plant the roots in the gravel, and let them sit. will they grow and be healthy?


Thanks for looking through this monster, and thanks for your posts and time. many thanks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

You could get real scientific, if you like, but my tanks are natural gravel and or sand from my local gravel pit. I do use some root tabs, and when I'm rich, some liquid ferts. No CO2, and cheap lighting...mostly 4' 40w GE sunshine or daylight bulbs. My icon should give you a taste of my results.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks good then. How do you secure the roots in the gravel?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

take the roots in your fingers and pull sideways as you push your fingers and roots down, if the roots are spread a bit, the weight of the gravel will hold them...Then in a couple weeks the roots will work their own way through the gravel.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks so much!

What is your personal favorite?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

favorites?? anything that grows well in my tanks. I've found some plants do well in my tanks while others don't, so I go with what takes off and grows well. Then I take cuttings and replant in other tanks.


----------

